# I'm finally going to the doctors



## preso (May 1, 2009)

about my menapuse. I can't take the hot flashes !

I fear doctor will fix me and sex drive will return, which would not be good since husband is never around.
It's a double edged sword !!!!

All my sex drive ever did was get me into trouble !!!
Now that I have the hormone level of an 90 year old woman, I seem
to be able to think clearly....

and don't want to lose my edge.
Just sayin'

Hope the doc can cure the hot flashes without making me have a high sex drive... I don't want to add any drama to my life, just get rid of the hot flashes. They are horrible !


----------



## Sufficiently Breathless (May 18, 2009)

My mother says the hot flashes are killer. Hope the doc can fix you up right!

Tell the doc you aren't worried about your sex drive.. just get rid of the damn hot flashes lol


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

The hot flashes for me are like this:

It's like your suddenly running a fever of 104...
not only start sweating all over incuding your scalp...
but also get dizzy.
Last about 10 minutes and feels like hours.. soon as you dry up another one comes...

sometimes you get so dizzy, it makes you puke a little...
and I imagine I'm quite grouchy when having one too.

It's very overwelming
also my skin is super dry.. and getting thinner.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

I am going off self help treatments until next month when I see doc, so all the tests are at baseline.
Would not be surprised if I have the hormone activity of an 80 year old...

and I want to warn everyone in case I get grouchy as to the fact... I'm a mess right now with the menapause.


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

Well, I'd be glad to just hold you! And get you through it. 

Hang in there, girl. We all love you!

Remember we're here for you!


----------



## Sufficiently Breathless (May 18, 2009)

Damn that Menopause.. I'd kick it in the *ss for ya if I could girl!!

Let us know what the doc says


----------



## newbride (May 28, 2009)

Try finding an aruyvedic (sp?) practitioner.... i have this herbal "female" tonic... seems to help.. taste like crap though


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

They say:

GETTING OLD ISN'T FOR SISSIES.
I am 50 and yes I guess I'm now starting to get old.

yeah, apparently, how come no older ladies going through it, never warned me
about this menapause? or at least discussed it with me?
As I read, most all ladies around age 50-55 go through this...
and
not one freaking woman ever told me about it !!!!!!!!!!

I do not have a mother ( died when I was a baby) so that may be why I am having this problem, I have no history 
or know what to expect with it.
____________________________________________________


Try finding an aruyvedic (sp?) practitioner.... i have this herbal "female" tonic... seems to help.. taste like crap though 

I'm going to a D.O. ( not an MD) right now ( next month) to find something besides premrim and the standard BS, because you know those cause cancer, so I want to see what else I can try. This doc came with a referal from someone
who is using the doctor. 
I have high hopes  If this fails I will be open to the witch doctor potion 
lol


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

preso said:


> I do not have a mother ( died when I was a baby)


I am sorry to hear that, preso.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

MarkTwain said:


> I am sorry to hear that, preso.


I do not miss what I never knew...


----------

